# Organic pest control



## fr8trn (Dec 10, 2014)

My plant is about 2 1/2 feet tall and it is just growing naturally from a seed that I never planted, I think the seed was dropped by birds from a huge palm tree in the neighbors back yard, anyway I am a beginner grower and am just letting nature take it's course, anyway, it is starting to bud at the top and almost every branch of it, but I have noticed some little black bugs up around the top budlets, any ideas what I can use to control any known pests? Also, for informational purposes, I live in South America, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## yooper420 (Dec 10, 2014)

I grow a big pot of Marigolds along with my girls. They do help keep some bugs away. On another forum, a mod called it the best suggestion ever, as the Marigolds took care of his bug problem. Bought a small pot of `em years ago, just keep saving the seeds each year.


----------



## fr8trn (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks, I will try that


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 10, 2014)

If you can identify the bugs we might be able to help a little more.


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 11, 2014)

i have gnats on the soil.  what can I do about them?  besides tiny flyswaters.  and I'm not turning ladybugs or mantises loose in my house...again.


----------



## yooper420 (Dec 11, 2014)

Soil gnats ? Put a 1/2 inch layer of sand on top of your soil. Sand will cut the gnats up as they try to crawl through it.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 11, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> i have gnats on the soil.  what can I do about them?  besides tiny flyswaters.  and I'm not turning ladybugs or mantises loose in my house...again.



You can use fly paper or strips. Sand works too.  Mosquito dunks can be bought online for cheap and are the most effective imo.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2014)

I would suggest diatomaterous (sp?) earth on the top of your soil.  Sand will not do the damage that the DE will.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 12, 2014)

You can do all of the above, the sand or the DE  but you will want to water from the bottom with that stuff on top. IT works.  The DE cuts the bugs into little pieces. The sand smothers them from getting moisture and they die from lack of water and maybe air...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 14, 2014)

If you put a layer of DE on top and then gently water it, it will turn into rock that they cant dig through with pick axes. Makes it hard to water them though :doh:


----------

